# cw45 jamming help



## gunowner429 (Feb 22, 2011)

i recently picked up a brand new kahr cw45, took it home and cleaned it. tried to load a round inot the chamber, it did, but now the slide will not budge and or eject the round. what can i do about this? i used hornady tap fpd rounds.


----------



## MitchellB (Aug 14, 2010)

I had this happen once with when I put an empty fired case into a new gun. Seems the gun it was fired from originally had a slightly larger chamber than my new gun did and the round became stuck in the smaller new chamber. It was stuck so hard that I did not want to risk damage to the extractor. I had to take a wooden dowel rod inserted into the barrel and using a table top, pushed the empty case against the slide to forcible open the slide while pulling on the slide at the same time. Luckily I was dealing with an empty case and not a live round.


----------



## Jonie45 (Feb 15, 2011)

Just wonder if you were able to get that round out!?

Very tricky situation. Have you tried going to the range for help or grabbing the slide tight and rack it all the way to the rear, pointing down the range, to try the round to be ejected?


----------

